# Does anybody have a LAWSON Diamond Jet DTG ?



## darkorns (Apr 22, 2007)

I would like to see some reviews and more info about this Lawson Diamond Jet DTG !
I heard that they are "Kornit" quality made with DX4 printhead but they use DuPont ink ($190 for 1 L) and you can cure on heat press...
http://www.lawsonsp.com/digital-equipment/direct-to-garment/direct-to-garment-diamond-jet


----------



## darkorns (Apr 22, 2007)

Somebody must know something about this machine !!? It is from LAWSON ! we all know them... 
Direct-To-Garment Printer | Diamond Jet DTG


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a machine developed by *AMICA System* Not Lawson developed!!!... LoL
TS1519-AMICA SYSTEMS


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

All the product developed by *AMICA System*
Overview-AMICA SYSTEMS

They use Ricoh g4 printer head.


----------



## darkorns (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks... this new info just make me even more curious.... Amica and Lawson !? how that happened ?
Anybody who have Amica machine ? please some info.... 
Is it possible that nobody knows nothing or just being lazy to post reply ?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you freakin' kidding me? WT


----------

